# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Norton Online Backup 25GB

## SDA

Сетевое резервное копирование:

Позволяет обезопасить документы, фотографии, музыку и другие данные на десяти домашних компьютерах. *Основные технологииАвтоматическое сетевое резервное копирование 
Доступ и восстановление из веб-интерфейса 
Удаленное управление резервным копированием 
Архивирование случайно удаленных файлов 
Регулирование пропускной способности 
Резервное копирование нескольких компьютеров 
Надежное шифрование и сжатие данных 
Инкрементальное резервное копирование на уровне блоков 
Резервное копирование открытых файлов 
Аргументы в пользу выбора Norton Online BackupОбеспечивает автоматическое резервное копирование профессионального уровня — автоматически создает резервные копии документов, фотографий, музыки, видео и других файлов в едином безопасном хранилище. В случае сбоя жесткого диска, повреждения файловой системы или стихийного бедствия данные можно быстро восстановить. 
Позволяет просматривать и восстанавливать файлы с любого компьютера, подключенного к Интернету — все файлы хранятся в сети, что позволяет обращаться к ним с любого компьютера, имеющего выход в Интернет. Создает резервные копии и быстро работает из дома, офиса или общественного места. 
Настраивается за мгновение… затем работает автоматически — просто выберите, что следует сохранять (определенные файлы или все содержимое жесткого диска) и когда. Norton Online Backup работает без перерывов. И не требует внимания. Просто настройте его один раз, и пусть он работает. 
Позволяет удобно управлять наборами резервного копирования нескольких компьютеров через защищенный веб-портал — экономит время, деньги и усилия за счет резервного копирования файлов с 5 компьютеров используя одну учетную запись.* 
Хранит файлы в нескольких защищенных центрах данных для дополнительной безопасности — помогает гарантировать, что данные будут в сохранности в любой ситуации. Даже если в одном хранилище произойдет пожар или стихийное бедствие, данные по-прежнему будут доступны в другом хранилище. 
Создает резервные копии файлов быстрее и занимает меньше места — автоматически сжимает файлы перед резервным копированием и отправляет на сервер только измененные данные. Резервное копирование выполняется быстро, при этом больше данных занимают меньше места. 
Защищает данные с помощью алгоритмов шифрования профессионального уровня — использует 256-разрядное шифрование (даже более надежное, чем используют некоторые банки) как во время передачи данных, так и при их хранении на безопасных серверах. 
Экономит ваши деньги и отличается удобством в использовании. Для хранения резервных копий не требуются внешние диски, флэш-карточки и другие носители. Таким образом, в отличие от большинства других программ резервного копирования, для Norton Online Backup не требуется приобретать, настраивать и обслуживать дополнительное оборудование. 
Предлагает надежное внешнее хранение файлов с профессиональным управлением — вы можете быть уверены, что безопасность данных обеспечивает признанный лидер в области сетевой защиты файлов. 

Цена подписки - 1749 руб.

требование к системе:
Windows Vista®Vista Home Basic, Home Premium, Ultimate, Business 
Starter Edition 
Включает все пакеты обновления 
32- и 64-разрядные версии 
Windows® XPProfessional, Home, Media Center 
Пакет обновления 2 или более поздний 
Только 32-разрядная версия 
Веб-браузерыMicrosoft Internet Explorer® версии 6.0 или более поздней 
Firefox® версии 2.0 или более поздней 
Safari® версии 3.0 или более поздней 
Разрешение экранаМинимум 800x480 
Подписка, видео и снимки http://www.symantec.com/ru/ru/norton...nner_nobu_pdpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

